# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Bill Monroe Mandolin Licks with James Jobe starts, Maplewood, Mis

## NewsFetcher

On tap from our workshop/camps calendar: July 18, 2011, Bill Monroe Mandolin Licks with James Jobe starts, Maplewood, Missouri

See event details...

For a full list of all known future mandolin workshops and camps, visit the Mandolin Cafe's comprehensive Workshop and Camps page.

 Subscribe to the Cafe's workshop news feed using this link.

----------

